# My Bearded Dragon Daisy



## Shybear22 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi everyone I have a bearded dragon named daisy she is 7 months old and she is my baby here are a few pics of her and her setup


----------



## Shybear22 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Daisy's setup*

Daisy's home


----------



## Shybear22 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Her Outdoor enclosure*


----------



## Weber66 (Jun 3, 2020)

OMG, i actually i'm a little bit afraid of such pets


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Closed.


----------

